# 2 Guinea pigs, 1 parrot



## Cecile (5 February 2017)

My question and the reason I ask
Elderly relative died tonight, as I am the animal person in the family, it will be my responsibility to make arrangements for the 2 guinea pigs and the parrot,
I will take my responsibility seriously and do my best to rehome them correctly or do what I feel is the right thing to do
I am out of my depth with both guinea pigs and parrot rehoming
Do you have any suggestions as to the best way forward?  I will take any suggestions on board except an on-line free to good home advert to some random stranger
I would be most grateful of any suggestions


----------



## PorkChop (5 February 2017)

Where are you in the country?


----------



## Cecile (5 February 2017)

PorkChop said:



			Where are you in the country?
		
Click to expand...

The animals are near Hayling Island tonight and being well cared for, I will have to bring them back to me in West Berks/North Hants border if I can't sort this out fairly quickly as this will be my responsibility
I appreciate your reply


----------



## slimjim (5 February 2017)

Try a cavy rescue for the guinea pigs e.g. http://wheekandsqueak.webs.com/surrenderingguineapigs.htm

G.P.'s have very active rescues across the country.

Edited to say, do not split them up if they are in together as they will be very bonded.


----------



## twiggy2 (5 February 2017)

It is worth contacting vets that deal with exotics for the parrot, ask them if they do any work for charities, also ask which ones they would ask to take responsibility for a deceased relatives parrot.
The Guinea pigs are fairly easy but do go by a vets recommendation, some 'rescues' are not good.
Many rescues will expect a subtantial donation from you to help keep the charity running- will the estate provide this?


----------



## Cecile (5 February 2017)

Thank you for your reply and the website , not a chance they will be split up they are together for life and I am aware of this


----------



## Cecile (5 February 2017)

twiggy2 said:



			It is worth contacting vets that deal with exotics for the parrot, ask them if they do any work for charities, also ask which ones they would ask to take responsibility for a deceased relatives parrot.
The Guinea pigs are fairly easy but do go by a vets recommendation, some 'rescues' are not good.
Many rescues will expect a subtantial donation from you to help keep the charity running- will the estate provide this?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, yes the parrot has a vet and I will contact him on Monday, the vet only came out 2 weeks ago to trim the parrots claws so is aware of her.  Yes the estate would be able to donate but even if it couldn't I would cover that


----------



## Cecile (5 February 2017)

slimjim said:



			Try a cavy rescue for the guinea pigs e.g. http://wheekandsqueak.webs.com/surrenderingguineapigs.htm

G.P.'s have very active rescues across the country.

Edited to say, do not split them up if they are in together as they will be very bonded.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, no I would never consider that they would be split up, I will check out the website you kindly posted


----------



## Cecile (5 February 2017)

Sorry I am reading all the replies but getting in a muddle with the answers
Thank you all for the idea's


----------



## cobgoblin (5 February 2017)

There are quite a few parrot rescues across the country. Some are breed specific...I know there's one for African greys.
It might be worth asking in pet shops as they generally know what's around...there are often local places that don't advertise much but rehome quite successfully.


----------



## cobgoblin (5 February 2017)

This is a list of the main bird rescues around the country...just in case you need to resort to this.

http://www.animalrescuers.co.uk/html/birds.html

PM me if you pick the parrot up and need help with feeding etc.


----------



## Cecile (5 February 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			This is a list of the main bird rescues around the country...just in case you need to resort to this.

http://www.animalrescuers.co.uk/html/birds.html

PM me if you pick the parrot up and need help with feeding etc.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much!


----------



## rara007 (5 February 2017)

I can recommend centres for both in south essex if that is any good  What is the parrot? Are we talking macaw or cockatoo type or budgie  Depending on type I might be able to ask a couple of friends.


----------



## Cecile (5 February 2017)

Thank you everyone, you have been so helpful and it really is very much appreciated, I'm certainly less daunted about what I should do now

I've now had a few offers from people who know the parrot and guinea pigs quite well, I just have to make sure they are wanting to offer homes for the right reasons
and its not just a knee jerk reaction as they liked the owner 

They have been very well cared for and loved so its important I get this right, they are also not old

This no longer seems like a huge and daunting task, I can breathe again

Thank you once again


----------



## Cecile (5 February 2017)

rara007 said:



			I can recommend centres for both in south essex if that is any good  What is the parrot? Are we talking macaw or cockatoo type or budgie  Depending on type I might be able to ask a couple of friends.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, its an Amazon parrot and not too friendly with the vet or strangers apparently <yikes> I think I should say politely it seems to have character!


----------



## cobgoblin (5 February 2017)

Lol! Amazons are quite fussy about who they like!


----------

